# Smoked blue cheese



## bigboy (Sep 8, 2018)

i just found a wedge of blue cheese that I smoked from 3/2015 in the fridge. It’s been vacuum sealed the entire time and I was wondering if it’s still any good to use?

Thanks!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Sep 8, 2018)

If it's vac sealed, your good to go!  I have some cheese that's been sealed for 3-4 years... IMO, it just gets better with age!


----------



## SonnyE (Sep 8, 2018)

I have some grated cheese I vacuum packed.
It turned back into a lump. :confused:o_O


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 8, 2018)

If it only has the normal funky blue cheese smell then your good to go.

Chris


----------



## chopsaw (Sep 8, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> I have some grated cheese I vacuum packed.
> It turned back into a lump. :confused:o_O


Well Sonny , you finally did it . You made me laugh .


----------



## SonnyE (Sep 8, 2018)

chopsaw said:


> Well Sonny , you finally did it . You made me laugh .



See, I finally grated on you.... ;)

It was an epic fail. :rolleyes:


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 9, 2018)

Blue Veined cheese will continue to age but, they also get more pungent developing an ammonia smell that is not Spoilage but not to everyone's taste. The ammonia tends to be just in the nose but not in the taste. I have had some funky super aged goat cheese that the smell could decrease your smoker but the flavor was magical...JJ


----------

